# Guter Webhoster?



## mhribernik (17. Februar 2006)

Hallo!

Ich suche jetzt schon seit einigen Tagen nach einem guten Webhoster (inkl. Domain), doch ich fand nicht so ganz das richtige. Vielleicht kennt einer von euch einen guten Hoster?

Ich bräuchte:

1 Domain (at, com, oder net)
100 - 300 MB Speicherplatz (kann auch mehr sein)
10 GB Traffic
MySQL Datenbank
PHP 5

Das Ganze sollte unter 5 EUR kosten.

Ich habe bereits zwei passable Anbieter gefunden, wollte fragen ob ihr vielleicht Erfahrungen mit denen habt?

http://www.speicherhosting.com/
http://www.hosteurope.de/index.php4
http://1steuro.at/

Danke euch allen im voraus!!


----------



## Fluffy (19. Februar 2006)

Recht gut ist auch all-inklusive

Soweit ich weiß kann man dort auch auf Wunsch auf einen PHP5 Server.


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Februar 2006)

Hallo!

Oder guckst Du einfach mal hier nach.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## ESM (19. Februar 2006)

Könnte dir http://www.my-ct.de empfehlen. Unbegrenzter Traffic etc. Lies es dir einfach mal durch.

MfG


----------



## Neok (19. Februar 2006)

Hmm ich kann das Hosting Angebot von 1blu AG nur empfehlen!

 -Unbegrenzter Traffic
 -1000 MB Webspace	
 -4 Inklusiv Domains
 -300 E-Mail-Postfächer (IMAP/ POP3)	
 -25 GB E-Mailspeicher
 -Grafische Statistiken
 -Logfiles
 -PHP 3, 4, 5
 -Perl
 -10 MySQL-Datenbanken
 -Unbegrenzte FTP-Zugänge
 -Cron-Jobs	
 -SSH

Das Ganze kostet dich nur 1Euro im Monat!
Must dich aber beeilen das Angebot gilt nur bis 28.02.06!


----------



## mhribernik (19. Februar 2006)

Danke erstmal für eure Antworten.

@Neok: hast das gelesen?



> * Monatlicher Preis inkl. 16% MwSt. Einrichtungsgebühr einmalig 16,90 €. 1blu-Homepage Unlimited für 1,- €/Monat für die erste Vertragslaufzeit von 6 Monaten, danach 6,90 €/Monat. Vertragslaufzeit jeweils 6 Monate, jederzeit kündbar mit einem Monat Frist zum Vertragsende. Bei Software-Bestellung 6,- € Versandkosten. 24/7 Technik-Hotline: Ortsnetznummer (030).



Quelle: http://www.1blu.org/


----------



## Neok (20. Februar 2006)

Natürlich!

Aber die Einrichtungsgebühr hab ich bisher bei den meisten Hostern entdeckt und die Software brauch ich nicht, und wenn du keine Lust auf die 6,90€ hast, dann kannste das Angebot ja kündigen, denn die Vertragslaufzeit ist nach 6 Monaten beendet. Aber ich werde den Vertrag trotzdem verlängern, denn ich bin bisher vollends zufrieden mit dem Angebot.


Eine Frage wofür suchst du denn einen Webhoster?


----------



## Suchfunktion (20. Februar 2006)

Wie schaut's mit Webchance aus?

Webchance

Sind auch ganz gut, schnell und guenstig.

Achja:
Eine IBM Optical Wheel Mouse gibts momentan auch dazu beim Basic Paket.
1 Domain
100 MB Speicherplatz
10 GB Traffic
10 Subdomains
Webmail
20 POP3 Mailaccounts (+ Catch-All)
20 Mailalias (also zusaetzliche Mail-Weiterleitungen)
1x MySQL Datenbank
Telnetzugriff
PHP (3/4)
Statistiken (Webalizer)
Admin interface
..usw..

Einrichtung: 10 Euro
Monatliche Gebuehr: 1,40 Euro

Keine Zeit alles aufzuliesten.. Zieh's dir mal rein 
Klingt ganz gut.


//Nachtrag:
Habe noch etwas gefunden.. Geh mal auf dieser Seite hier unten auf "Kunden Bestellanfrage", da kannst du die ein Paket zusammenbasteln und eine Anfrage absenden, wieviel das kosten wuerde. Ganz nett gemacht. 

Achja: Weiss nich genau wie es mit PHP5 da aussieht, frag einfach mal nach..


----------



## Paula (20. Februar 2006)

Wie oben bereits erwähnt, findest du auf der folgenden Seite sehr viele Stimmen und Meinungen zu den jeweiligen Anbietern:
http://webhostlist.de/


Ich habe mittlerweile einige Anbieter durch und ich kann dir nur folgenden Anbieter wärmstens ans Herz legen:
http://www.artfiles.de/webhosting/private/
Die Preise sind zwar nicht die günstigsten, aber dafür stimmt das Angebot einfach und der Service ist der beste! Auch bei webhostlist wirst du keine negativen Stimmen finden:
http://www.webhostlist.de/provider/webhoster/2104/Meinungen.html

PS: Finger weg von 1blu, der Service ist arg bescheiden.


----------



## Neok (23. Februar 2006)

Paula hat gesagt.:
			
		

> PS: Finger weg von 1blu, der Service ist arg bescheiden.




Hmm ich weiß zwar nicht was du  bisher von denen erlebt hast, aber ich hab bisher guten Service von 1Blu erhalten, z.B. antworteten die auf meine E-Mail Anfragen innerhalb von 3 Stunden (wahrscheinlich ist das Standard, aber immernoch besser als bescheidener Service). 
Aber ein Freund von mir kann http://www.artfiles.de auch nur empfehlen


----------



## time-master (12. März 2006)

*Finger weg von 1blu!!*

Finger weg von 1blu!!
Das Angebot von 1blu hört sich ziemlich verlockent an, aber nicht alles was in den Produkt-Informationen steht, ist auch wirklich im Paket enthalten!
Ein ganz großes Problem sehe ich hier für php5 Nutzer! Alle die Webspace bei 1blu haben und Ihre php5 Seiten aufrufen wollen, müssen mit erschrecken feststellen, das php5 auf den Servern nicht enthalten ist! Ich selbst habe schon mit dem Kundenservice von 1blu telefoniert, die mir bestätigt haben, dass es noch keine Möglichkeit gibt, php5 zu nutzen!!

Also an alle die php5 brauchen, kann ich 1blu nicht empfehlen!


----------



## doenerpower (13. März 2006)

ich rate auch von 1blu ab !
Service antwortet bei email meist erst einen Tag später, zusätzlich gibts kleinere Probleme, wenn man ein cms draufschmeissen möchte zwecks safe_mode & co.

Vor allem aber wird die Geschwindigkeit immer schlechter und in letzter Zeit lässt die Erreichbarkeit meiner Homepage wirklich zu wünschen übrig.

Ganz schlechter Hoster !

mfg


----------



## trZeRo (15. März 2006)

hosteurope.de

Ich bin da seit ca 5 Jahren und hatte noch nie ein Problem oder Ausfälle!


----------



## vadim04 (29. April 2008)

Hi,

ich finde evanzo hat ein gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. Habe gute Erfahrungen gesammelt.
Falls du dich noch nicht entscheiden konntest, schau da mal vorbei.


----------

